# Dogo Argentino exercising



## mchris1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi All!
I have a 9 month old Dogo Argentino puppy named Nacho.
Up until a month ago his exercising consisted of 2 walks of 30-45 minutes walking per day, plus a 45 minute group obedience training class with a small play session at the end once a week, and obedience practicing every day for 5-10 minute intervals. 
For the past month or so, I have been walking faster making him to do a light trot.
The group obedience training has come to an end and we practice at home now.
I am thinking of starting to jog( light jog ) so that he still trots but at a faster pace.
What do you think? Is it too early considering the Dogo Argentino is a large breed dog?
Thanks


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I would wait a while longer before jogging. A brisk walk maybe, some extra play at his own pace, definitely, but I don't think it's worth the risk.

You can give him longer training sessions on your own now, just to keep his mind working, maybe even set up some play dates with other dogs.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

What surface are you jogging on? Pavement, concrete, dirt, grass?

How long of distance do you want to jog?

I like to error on the side of caution and would say wait a few more months before any steady jogging, especially on a hard surface. But short light jogs mixed up with brisk walking on dirt or grass is easier on their joints. 
If you have a big field, you can let him run around at his own speed using a 50 foot rope to give him running space but still have control. Running around is different than "forced running" (meaning, having to jog in a straight line on a leash at a steady pace).


----------



## mchris1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the advice!!!
We'll stick to walking for now


----------



## Madakira (Feb 8, 2012)

How much does he weigh? These dogs are tagging along on hunts at 10-12 months. Jogging and running around in dirt should not be an issue at all. If your Dogo comes from good lines, I would not worry. I have been taking mine out to the beach weekly for runs. I jog with him about 4 times a week on a hiking trail. He loves the beach and the sand though. I also noticed after I started exercising him on the beach, his appetite grew tremendously, and so did he. Hi is 13 months and about 102 lbs right now. He is pretty solid because he gets a lot of exercise. 
This is Perseus at about 95lbs


----------



## Madakira (Feb 8, 2012)

This is him about 2 months ago.


----------



## mchris1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi Madakira.
Thanks for your reply. Perseus is a handsome boy!!
I love the name also.
Nacho weighs about 77lbs. I keep him kinda slim for the time being.
My vet told me that the main reasons for hip dysplasia and other other ailments to do with bones and joints are genetiscs, excessive exercise, and obesity.

When did you start jogging with your dogo?
This is Nacho at 9 months about 77lbs


----------



## Madakira (Feb 8, 2012)

I started to run with him to the park by my house at about 5 months. It was only about 100 meters away, so it was more of him just chasing me and keeping up. I didn't really start to jog with him for longer distances until about 2 months ago. We jog for about 10 minutes. Not very long, but it gets him to use up some energy. I don't think I have jogged with him for more then 20 minutes yet. Usually it is about 10-15 minutes. I feed him about 3 cups of food a day. The food I have is Innova EVO Red Meat Formula. I think Perseus was around 77lbs at 9 months also. He really started to fill out at 10-13 months. I think it was the increase in exercise and running and playing in the sand at the beach.


----------



## mchris1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi Madakira. Thanks for the info.
The food you give Perseus seems to be really good. I give Nacho Eukanuba Large breed puppy 3 times a day.
I tried him with Acana, but his stomach did not tolerate it. It gave him diarrhea both times I tried to change over to it even though I did it as my vet suggested by increasing the dosage gradually.
How is Perseus with people and other animals? Is he an inside or an outside dog?


----------



## Madakira (Feb 8, 2012)

mchris1 said:


> Hi Madakira. Thanks for the info.
> The food you give Perseus seems to be really good. I give Nacho Eukanuba Large breed puppy 3 times a day.
> I tried him with Acana, but his stomach did not tolerate it. It gave him diarrhea both times I tried to change over to it even though I did it as my vet suggested by increasing the dosage gradually.
> How is Perseus with people and other animals? Is he an inside or an outside dog?


 He is really good with people and animals. He grew up with a cat in the house. He is an inside dog and I usually take him out once or twice a day for an hour or so each time.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

as someone who might be getting a large breed dog in the future ... I wonder what actually is "too" much as I have 4 other dogs & of course a lot of play happens LOL.

PS ... I just love dogo's ... care to share some pics?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

dogdragoness said:


> as someone who might be getting a large breed dog in the future ... I wonder what actually is "too" much as I have 4 other dogs & of course a lot of play happens LOL.
> 
> PS ... I just love dogo's ... care to share some pics?


Play with other dogs, or free play on a natural surface is usually fine for dogs, regardless of breed. Repetitive pounding and being forced to go in a given direction, at a given speed, is where the problem lies. It forces the same joints to do the same motion and the dog can't STOP when it needs to, so you end up with trouble. Ie: Dogs playing around the house and off leash (or long line) play are fine. Jogging or even long walks, not so much.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Aw man ... I want a Dogo so bad but I havent found any good breeders here where I live (south texas / san antonio area) they arent very popular down here.

I have read up some about them but would like to know more first hand from real dogo owners, I own ACDs currently which are not the easiest dog in the world to live with, so I am no stranger to 'hard' dogs. How are they as puppies/ teenagers? how different are males to females? do they get along with other dogs/animals if they are raised with them?


----------



## Madakira (Feb 8, 2012)

dogdragoness said:


> Aw man ... I want a Dogo so bad but I havent found any good breeders here where I live (south texas / san antonio area) they arent very popular down here.
> 
> I have read up some about them but would like to know more first hand from real dogo owners, I own ACDs currently which are not the easiest dog in the world to live with, so I am no stranger to 'hard' dogs. How are they as puppies/ teenagers? how different are males to females? do they get along with other dogs/animals if they are raised with them?


I have had no issues with my Dogo at all. He is great with other animals and pets in the house. I actually find it great that I had a cat with him growing up, because he didn't really go through any separation anxiety because he always felt someone was there. All of my couches and furniture are still in one piece. I know there are some good breeders in the states. La Historia, and Las Pampas kennels come to mind. Many breeders import dogs from Argentina to breed, so you can often get a dog with close ties to the "homeland". They are such great dogs and will get you a TON of attention so be prepared for tons of questions!!!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Have you ever heard of a flirt pole? They are great for burning off energy...


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh yes a flirt pole ... my ACDs had tons of fun with that I have been meaning to put another one up but i only hgave one dog who likes to play with one.

there are a few breeders in texas that look like they are reputable but since I am kind of new to this breed its hard to tell ... hog/game hunting with dogs is big in TX (esp feral hog hunting) so there are breeders here, but I want to make sure I get a quality dog. that is important ... esp when I am spending my hard earned money.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

HollowHeaven said:


> I would wait a while longer before jogging. A brisk walk maybe, some extra play at his own pace, definitely, but I don't think it's worth the risk.
> 
> You can give him longer training sessions on your own now, just to keep his mind working, maybe even set up some play dates with other dogs.


ITA with this.
Especially if dog has a breed specific hip displasia issue like mine does.
Great Pyr, GSD all have that issue possibility.

They don't recommend putting too much stress to the joints & hips and said to treat pups like fragile china.

Thus during puppy years, specialty food formulated for large breed is often recommended till 6 months before switching till adult (for Pyr growth).

So yeah you sometimes do have to be cautious about certain breeds and their specifics.


----------

